# Opinions on Best Planted Tank Metal Halide Bulb



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been running 2x250W HQI MH lamps over my 125G for about a year now and it's about time to replace the bulbs. My lamps came with XM 250W 10000K HQI bulbs that have a very white-blue color to my eyes which is not bad but tends to wash colors out a bit. I've also used the ADA 250W 8000K HQI bulbs on a client's tank and definitely liked them very much. From what I've read the ADA MH bulbs seem to be the ultimate bulbs on the market but I'd like to get your opinions on what type of HQI MH bulbs you like the best. Thanks!


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I just swapped out my 3x150W DEs on my 125 for the 8K bulb at fishneedit.com.

I like them a lot = better overall color than the 10Ks I had. And they were CHEAP. Worth the try, even if you have to throw them away...


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Wow that is a really low price*

On those bulbs. Thanks for posting. I am used to paying way more than that. And their T5 fixture prices are super low too. I wonder how good they are?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I love the ADA bulbs, but every time I buy them they seem to be $10 more than the last time.

I'm willing to try about anything else at this point.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

BryceM- That is true for almost everything right now. I have looked for less expensive bulbs then the ADA halides for a while but not found anything that really compares in quality and spectral output over a lengthly period of time.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just wish i could find a cheap comparison to the 250 watt 8000k HQI's I looked over the net with no luck I just bought a replacement bulb for $150


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Iwasaki makes the highest PAR bulb out there, period. 'sakis are some of the cheapest bulbs around too but the catch is that they are only available in single ended form factor. I must say that I am really liking the ADA bulbs you use on your client's tank. I hear that tank is amazing.


----------



## god91234 (Mar 21, 2008)

i hjad lots of HQI bulbs best IMO are 8000k from ADA tha being said the $$ on them hurts every time


----------

